# Retansmissores



## zejorge (24 Mai 2010 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Os problemas de transmissão entre os sensores e a consola da minha WMR 200, que estão a cerca de 30 metros, sem obstáculos, têm vindo a agravar-se, havendo dias em que essa transmissão cai várias vezes.
Sei que a Oregon tem um retransmissor RT918, que admito adquirir para tentar solucionar este problema, mas surgem-me algumas dúvidas, que se possivel, agradecia me ajudassem a dissipar. Assim: 1- Os sensores da WMR 200 são compativeis com este retansmissor ? - 2 - É necessário um retransmissor por cada sensor? 
Aguardo pelas vossas dicas

Cumps


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mai 2010 às 12:53)

zejorge disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Os problemas de transmissão entre os sensores e a consola da minha WMR 200, que estão a cerca de 30 metros, sem obstáculos, têm vindo a agravar-se, havendo dias em que essa transmissão cai várias vezes.
> Sei que a Oregon tem um retransmissor RT918, que admito adquirir para tentar solucionar este problema, mas surgem-me algumas dúvidas, que se possivel, agradecia me ajudassem a dissipar. Assim: 1- Os sensores da WMR 200 são compativeis com este retansmissor ? - 2 - É necessário um retransmissor por cada sensor?
> ...



Oi, não poderá as pilhas estarem a perder força e deixa de transmitir em condições? Se tiver ai por casa pilhas recarregáveis de grande debito, poderá ser um teste a fazer.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Mai 2010 às 18:29)

A WMR200 funciona com protocolo 3.0...o repetidor RT918, creio ter lido, funciona com 1.0 e 2.1 


Portanto, nada feito


----------



## zejorge (24 Mai 2010 às 20:00)

Boa tarde Kraliv

Sinceramente q ñ li, pois de outra forma ñ estaria a incomodar ninguém com perguntas desnecessárias........
De qualquer forma agradeço-lhe a sua informação....

Cumps


----------



## Kraliv (25 Mai 2010 às 10:07)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde Kraliv
> 
> Sinceramente q *ñ li, pois de outra forma ñ estaria a incomodar ninguém com perguntas desnecessárias*........
> De qualquer forma agradeço-lhe a sua informação....
> ...





 

Não percebi!! 


O melhor é aproximares os sensores da consola e fica tudo bem...ou não!


----------

